# 1" Scale CASE Traction Engine



## dman9876 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello All,
My father just finished up a 1" Scale CASE Traction engine from the Cole's casting set. 

Thought I would share these pictures with everyone.

Thanks for looking.
Dale Colonna


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Mar 30, 2013)

that is beautiful! I love this traction engine, your father did a top notch job


----------



## Walsheng (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow, just wow.

John


----------



## johnmcc69 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thats beautiful. Fantastic job!

John


----------



## cubman (Mar 31, 2013)

This is world class! You must be very proud of your dad. You deserve credit too for bringing out all the detail with very good photos.
                                                                                         Larry


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 31, 2013)

"Dale Colonna"  Is your father Ron?

This is a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## dman9876 (Mar 31, 2013)

RonGinger said:


> "Dale Colonna"  Is your father Ron?
> 
> This is a beautiful piece of work.



Yes, Ron Colonna. I thought I had put that in the comment,but I see I didn't.


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 31, 2013)

In case anyone reading this does not recognize Ron Colonna you are looking at the work of one of the worlds great model engineers. He has built some of the finest models Ive ever seen, and he is faster than anyone I know. He has built locomotives, gas engines, steam engines, just an amazing array of work.

Thanks Dale for posting this- I assume he will be at Cabin Fever and NAMES as usual this year?


----------



## dman9876 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Ron for the kind words. We will only be at NAMES this year.  It works out well since I'm in Chicago and dad being in Pittsburgh we can meet there.  It's just too much to do two shows 2 weeks in a row. 

Dale


----------



## Wagon173 (Mar 31, 2013)

That is a beautiful tractor!  Hopefully I'll achieve half that level of awesomeness someday!  My hats off to you and your dad, Dale!


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 31, 2013)

A work of art


----------



## terrywerm (Mar 31, 2013)

Truly a beautiful model, certainly a fine job. 

I do have a question though:  Does this model not use a clutch on the inner side of the flywheel?  I don't see the clutch shoes there anywhere.


----------



## dman9876 (Mar 31, 2013)

terrywerm said:


> Truly a beautiful model, certainly a fine job.
> 
> I do have a question though:  Does this model not use a clutch on the inner side of the flywheel?  I don't see the clutch shoes there anywhere.



Hello Terry,

Yes the model has a clutch on the inside of the flywheel.  If you look at the first picture,  one of the shoes  is positioned inside the flywheel just behind the water pump accumulator.  You may have to zoom in a bit to see it.  It's also visible in the third photo but is a bit harder to see.

Dale


----------



## RonC9876 (Apr 1, 2013)

Guys: I want to thank you all for the glowing comments on my latest project. I would also like to thank my son, Dale for posting those photos and responding to your questions. He has been my righthand man since he was old enough to shovel coal into my first steamer. This traction engine was a lot of work. I had built the 2 inch Case years ago and would have to say that this one is more than two times worse to machine and work on. Also my advancing age didnt help. I should have built the little one first when I could see better and didnt shake so much. But I did enjoy the build and am pleased with the final product. At times though I know I added new words to the dictionary as LBSC used to say. Thanks for looking. Ron Colonna


----------



## kvom (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm as impressed by the paint job as the machining.


----------



## terrywerm (Apr 1, 2013)

Dale, thanks again for posting your dad's work. Ron, that is absolutely fantastic work. 

I thought that it looked great when I viewed the photos the first time. Now that I have viewed the zoomed versions I can't stop drooling.  :bow:

Oh, great!!  Now the wife thinks that I'm having an episode.  No, dear, I'm just drooling over Ron's fine work, I'm fine! Trust me!!  

Doggone this hobby, anyway!  ;D


----------



## jgedde (Apr 1, 2013)

Absolutely, positively, stunning!

John


----------



## mayhugh1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ron,
     Everyone's already used up the adjectives I would use to try to describe it. Its impossible to appreciate all the time and special effort that goes into creating a museum quality piece like that. - Terry


----------



## larry1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ron,  Great looking,  Great work,  Great pictures.    larry


----------



## Rivergypsy (Apr 5, 2013)

Now thats beautiful - very well done!!

Btw, if you father ever runs out of storage space, then I'm more than happy to share some of mine, and even pay the shipping


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 18, 2013)

An absolute work of art, that is why I love this hobby the people in it are sooo passionate and true craftsman who take pride in all they do. The younger generations can certainly learn from people here what pride in workmanship should be as well as attention to detail. I always hear people saying these days you have to look at the big picture, but I tell them, there is no picture unless you take care of all the small details that go into making it. And this build just proves that.


----------



## metalmad (Jul 18, 2013)

Ron 
This is what all the rest of us aspire to :bow:
Thank you for posting.
Pete


----------



## gus (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Ron,

You have raised bar. None us will ever beat of this high jump fantastic Tractor. 
How did you take to build and complete? May guess.At least 3---5 years!!!
Sensei,Will you  accept a Singapore Chinaman to be your disciple to build great looking engines?

Gus Teng,faraway Singapore.


----------

